# Fishing tampa bay 11/21/09



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

WELL !!!!!!!!!! wat hapn?????


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry, forgot i posted here put results in the fishing results , girls 4 boys 0 , had a fun day on the water , ended up taking my daughter her friend and my son , the girls kicked our butts not that i actual got to fish , with all the baiting of hooks and untangling lines, you know typical fishin with kids, had a great time 

on another note me and my son went out yesterday morning, went back to 4th st. and 275 
the tide was pretty high, so we tried to fish the mangroves back to the south, I've never been back in there it opens up pretty big , looked like it would hold some good fish

Didn,t catch a thing we were using pin fish and arties , only thing we saw were 3 blue crabs defending the mud as if thier lives depended on it on the way out


----------

